# Waste water pipes



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Has anybody had a problem with there pipes furring up 
Just removed waste pipe from sink and it was clogged with black growths
Is there a way of cleaning the pipes and what can you use 
I have a adria matrix 680sp 
Thank you


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Try Coke, the drink one!


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree with the coke as an initial treatment, cheap supermarket stuff.
Then sometimes pour some slightly diluted bio washing liquid down there, especially before driving so it swills about.
p-c


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Whenever we get ready to come home from a trip out we always empty our waste water the day before. Just before moving off, I tip a cup of household soda down the kitchen, bathroom and shower drains. We then run the hot water from the tank down all of them. Then we travel home and empty the waste water tank again.

By doing this, we have never had any smells or blockages.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for your replys have only had motorhome for a few months,so fealing our way around all good so far.
John and angela


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I use this stuff once a year and it's great. Inbetween I pour a little bio washing liquid down each hole and warm, not hot water, allow to swill about and rinse.

http://www.fenwicks.info/caravan/index.php/interior-products/waste-pipe-tank-cleaner


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bleach, and hot water for us, never a problem.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Neat thick bleach, followed by hot water. Or bottle of white vinegar, followed by hot water if you have been in a hard water area. Then empty the waste water. Driving around before you empty the tank will help clean the tank itself, but remember to put the plug in.

NEVER,NEVER use bleach and vinegar at the same time, as there is danger of chlorine fumes.

Avoid grease in the sink - wipe plates, pans etc with kitchen roll before washing up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or pull,the pipe off so the grass gets a watering,


----------

